# 6 postfix round robin with 2 servers



## nORKy (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I'm building a MTA with 6 postfix. (only for sending mail to Internet). Or, in others word: I MUST round robin with 6 ip sources. The round robin is ready, I don't speak about this.

I have only 2 servers. (quadCore Xeon, for RAM: I can choose  ) I'm testing 3 OS under a vmware ESXi. I'm testing performance OS too: 1 FreeBSD, 1 OpenBSD, 1 Debian (per server). I'm a FreeBSD user, but my boss don't known BSD OS, so I must "test". But I know the result of the choice  (read in my mind !)

What do you think about my technologies choices? Install 2 ESXi, each with 3 FreeBSD? (actually, it works. I set up the same VIP to the as an alias loopback on each host). Or Install 2 FreeBSD, each with 3 jails? (How do I configure VIP?)

Another question: there is no interest with ZFS under ESXI ?

Thanks you.


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 7, 2011)

I would use 2 plain FreeBSD servers with 3 IPs each, and 3 instances of Postfix, each bound to one IP.


----------



## nORKy (Feb 8, 2011)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> I would use 2 plain FreeBSD servers with 3 IPs each, and 3 instances of Postfix, each bound to one IP.



of course.. I'm stupid !

Thanks you


----------



## nORKy (Feb 8, 2011)

it will work correcty with  the loopback device ??

bg0 : 
 - ip XXX : postfix bind
 - ip alias YY : postfix bind
 - ip alias ZZ : postfix bind
lo0 :
 - ip : 127...
 - ip alias JJJ : smtp request


----------



## dh (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm curious, what will three different postfix instances with different IP addresses on the same machine achieve?


----------



## nORKy (Feb 8, 2011)

Because, some providers limit (especially in France, because we are French) the session concurrency per IP (and the concurrency recipient limit per session too!). So, we are deploying many Postfix'es with more IPs to dequeue more faster mail for this provider (we have some problems when our clients do mailing list).


----------

